# Worcestershire Butter Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup of butter
1 tblsp chopped parsley
2 tblsp lemon juice
1 1/2 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/8 tsp salt

Mlet the butter in a small saucepan and then add the remaining ingredients. Heat thoroughly and serve over fish or veggies.


----------

